# Just when you thought the Yellow Jackets couldn't get any worse...



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

They were out in full force at the bailey takeout yesterday!


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

That is one drunk, angry wasp.....

Wasp cuts bee in half. - YouTube


----------

